# buck activity



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Was bow hunting again last night. Seen a bunch of bucks chasing again. And scene quite a few pictures during daylight hours again.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

Same here this little guy  was chasing 4 doe around 1:00 Friday afternoon so I’d say the 2nd rut must be on


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

We should be in the middle of the second rut about now. Been getting pictures of bucks chasing as well. Last week a couple of bucks that I saw were chasing. Too many doe and not enough bucks around our place.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> We should be in the middle of the second rut about now. Been getting pictures of bucks chasing as well. Last week a couple of bucks that I saw were chasing. Too many doe and not enough bucks around our place.


Thurs morning Dec 5th, week of shotgun, if you guys remember was cold and everything frozen. Came across a very fresh scrape complete with freshly broken licking branch about 30 mins after daylight that had just been made as there was absolutely no frost on the fresh dirt. Most likely that scrape had been made within the hour before I saw it. Estimating the peak of rut in Nov. to be around the 14th-15th, it stood to reason for the fresh scrape and Mr buck putting his calling card out around that time.
I too believe we are in the middle of the secondary rut and am estimating it should peak today or tomorrow.


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

here are some recent bucks





































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

was driving out rt.18 towards medina yesterday and seen a real nice buck trotting across a field around 11.00, looks like he was on a mission. so yea I would say second rut, just out looking for does that weren't bred yet


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I seen two bucks chasing today


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Rainbow Record said:


> Same here this little guy  was chasing 4 doe around 1:00 Friday afternoon so I’d say the 2nd rut must be on
> View attachment 333703


The timing sure is right!


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

bucks are at it again here in Jackson county
good luck shoot a biggun


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

There were deer out everywhere on my way home from work tonight, I saw 40-50 on my 45 min ride home from Cleveland.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

There were deer out everywhere on my way home from work tonight, I saw 40-50 on my 45 min ride home from Cleveland.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Monday saw a big 10 pt walking across a field in Lorain looking for does at 11 am. While going to work on the turnpike.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Talked to a fella at work yesterday and he was telling me his parents have a large wooded tract of land around Salt Fork area.
His parents don't allow any hunting but have a deer feeder at the back of their yard by the woods edge cause they like to watch the wildlife. Said does often bed down just outside their yard and they have some impressive bucks in their yard over the years.
Guess they filmed a big 8 actually mount a doe Tues. morning of gun season at the feeder.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Breeding party 12/11/19 on our farm. Also got some other buck pics on the 11th


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

That poor doe will probably never do that for $3 bucks again

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

miked913 said:


> That poor doe will probably never do that for $3 bucks again
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Hey oh!


----------

